# Weekly competition 2008-47



## AvGalen (Nov 19, 2008)

All current (new) scramblers from the WCA are used.

For all 3x3x3 events (including FMC) Cube Explorer was used to generate a random position and provide an inverse scramble (generator) for that position.
For all cubes > 3x3x3 (mediumcubes) a "w" means "Wide" so you turn not just the slice, but also the outer layer.
For all cubes > 5x5x5 (bigcubes) normally a subscript number indicates the amount of layers to turn like a wide turn. *U32 *would mean to turn the the U layer and the 2 layers beneath it (3 in total) a half turn. However, this forum doesn't support subscript, so I transform the default notation to "3U2" notation which also means "turn the 3 uppermost layers a half turn".
For Megaminx R and D are "double layer moves of the entire megaminx. The U moves are normal U moves, not "double layer" or cube rotations
For Square1 the new notation is not entirely clear about when to perform a slice/half-turn. I am assuming that no slice-turns are to be performed at the beginning or the end (unless the scramble begins or ends with (0,0))
Clock hasn't changed, but just so you know: *UddU u=-1,d=5* would mean Up-Left-pin is *Up*, Up-Right-pin is *Down*, Down-Left-pin is *Down*, Down-Right-pin is *Up* and that you need to turn a corner that has its pin *up* rotated *counterclockwise by 1 hour* and that you need to turn a corner that has its pin *down* rotated *clockwise by 5 hours*
*Pyraminx* hasn't changed either, but just so you know: The first (small) letters are for the tips, then come the normal moves
Just to make sure everyone understands: We follow the official WCA rules for all events. Here are some things that people often don't know:

For multiple blind you can choose how many cubes you are going to do (let me know if 50 scrambles is not enough). If you choose 5 cubes you have to use the first 5 scrambles.
For one-handed you can use both hands during inspection
For with feet you can only use feet during inspection
For 3x3x3 Fewest Moves there is a 1 hour time limit. (2.5 hours for 4x4x4 Fewest Moves)
For Match the scramble you can use a glas (or other construction) so you can easily look at all sides of the cube. You perform the scramble on (solved) cube 1, can use 15 seconds inspection time and the goal is to turn a solved cube into cube 1
For relay you have 15 seconds of inspection in total, you can use any order to solve the cubes and the rest of the relay-rules should be obvious
For every event you participate in you will be rewarded points. You will also be rewarded points according to your ranking. Because this is quite a complicated system you can read about it in this thread. The results of the competition will be available as soon as possible after the competition closes in this thread.

If you think other events should be added to this competition you can influence that in the 2008: Other events for Weekly competition thread 

This competition starts now and ends tuesday/wednesday nightchange (officialy), but I will only close a competition after the new one is on-line. If a competition doesn't start at tuesday/wednesday nightchange you still get the full 7 days to participate.

*2x2x2*
*1. *L2 D2 F D F' D R' U2 R' D2 B D' R U' L2 B' L B' U' F R2 D2 R' B' D'
*2. *R2 F R D L' U' F2 R2 B R' U R2 B' L2 D2 F U2 L2 U' B R2 D' F' R' U'
*3. *U' L2 B D2 R' U F2 L' F L2 F2 L' F2 R D' B R2 U B L' B R' U2 B2 D
*4. *F2 D2 F' R2 F2 D' L D2 B2 R2 D2 R2 U' B U' B' U' L2 F' D' B D' R' U2 L'
*5. *U' B D2 F2 U' B' L' U' F' L F2 L U' F2 D2 R D2 F2 U F2 U F2 D F2 L2

*3x3x3*
*1. *R2 F2 U B2 F2 U R2 D2 F2 R2 D2 F D F2 R U2 R B2 U' R2 U (21f)
*2. *F2 L2 B R2 B' D2 U2 R2 F R2 F2 D2 L' B' F D' B2 U2 L' F' R2 (21f)
*3. *R' F2 L' F2 D2 F2 L B' D2 L F' D R2 U B F2 R D F (19f)
*4. *R' B2 U2 F2 R D2 B2 R' B2 L2 R2 D' F' L B' D' U2 F2 R2 D2 R' (21f)
*5. *B2 L2 B2 L2 U B2 L2 D' B2 U2 B2 L D U2 B D' R F L B' U (21f)

*4x4x4*
*1. *Rw' Fw Uw2 U2 L Rw R D2 Uw2 U Rw Fw D' B Fw2 U2 B R' Uw L2 D2 Rw2 B' L' Rw F2 L' Rw2 R D' Uw' U L2 Rw D2 B2 Fw L Rw' R2
*2. *D2 L2 Rw R Fw2 L2 B2 Fw2 F2 Uw R U2 R D2 Rw R B' Uw2 U2 Rw R B' Fw2 D' L R2 Fw L' D2 Uw2 B2 Fw D Fw Rw2 B2 Fw F' D2 U2
*3. *D2 Uw' Rw2 D B2 Rw B L2 Uw' Rw' Fw U' L F' Rw' Fw F Uw U' B2 U' L' R' Uw2 L' Fw2 F' Uw2 U Rw2 R' D R2 Fw L Rw' R B D' Uw'
*4. *L D U2 F2 R' Uw' F' L' Rw' R F2 L' D2 B2 Uw L2 Rw2 R2 D' L Rw2 R2 Uw F' D' U2 L Fw L F' L Rw F' U R B' Rw' R2 F L'
*5. *B F' D2 F D' Uw Rw2 R2 B F' L Rw' R2 F D Uw2 U Rw Fw' F2 L' F2 Uw' Rw2 D2 Uw U2 Rw2 B' Fw' Uw L' D' Rw2 R2 Fw' U' B2 Rw R'

*5x5x5*
*1. *Dw' R B Uw F2 L B Uw2 Bw R' Dw2 Bw2 L Lw' Rw2 R2 B2 U Lw' D L2 Uw2 U2 F' R' F' U Lw D U' Bw Fw R2 Fw2 D' Lw Uw' B Fw Dw2 Fw2 F Rw2 R' Uw2 Rw' B2 Rw' Fw2 D2 Dw' U' Bw Uw2 Lw' R2 Dw Uw Fw Dw2
*2. *Fw' Lw D Lw2 R Bw Uw2 F2 R2 Fw R' B' Bw' L2 Lw Rw2 R Dw2 L' Rw' Bw2 L D2 Bw' Lw' Rw2 R' U2 L2 Lw D Rw B' Fw Rw2 B2 Uw2 L Uw' Rw2 B' R' Dw' Fw2 R2 B2 Bw Fw F2 Lw2 R D2 Uw' B' Bw2 L' Lw2 Rw R2 Uw2
*3. *Uw2 Rw U' B Lw' F U' Fw R2 Bw Fw' U2 B2 Fw Rw Bw2 L2 Lw2 F D2 Uw' U2 B Bw Fw2 Dw' F2 Dw2 Fw' Uw' Bw2 L2 Rw2 D2 Uw' U2 Lw Rw2 R U' Lw U' F2 Dw2 B Bw Fw' F2 U2 Rw D' Bw' Fw2 D Dw U B D Fw F2
*4. *B2 Bw Lw2 Bw Lw2 Fw' Lw' Dw2 Bw2 Fw2 D Dw2 Uw' U2 Lw2 R2 F' Rw2 U Lw' B Rw' R' Fw' Uw' B' R2 Fw Uw2 L' Dw2 L Uw' B Fw' F L2 Lw Dw2 F' Dw U Bw Fw' F' L' B' Uw' Fw F' Uw2 F2 Rw Uw2 Lw2 U2 R' Fw Lw2 D2
*5. *D' F2 L Lw2 Dw2 Bw' Fw' F Lw2 D2 R Bw F Dw2 U2 F U Lw2 R' B2 Fw' D2 U2 Fw2 D' Uw2 R Uw U2 Bw2 Uw R' Uw F2 Uw2 B Bw' F Lw2 D Uw' Rw2 Bw F Dw' Fw U' Lw' Rw2 Uw2 U2 B' Bw' F D2 Uw2 Rw2 D B' D2

*6x6x6*
*1. *D2 2D' 3U2 2U U 2F' 2L B D' 2D U B 2R' B' 2B2 2F' 2L2 B2 2L2 B2 3F 3U B' 2B' R2 2D 2F 2U F' L' 3F L' 2L' 2R' R 2B R D' B' 2L' 2R2 D2 R2 B' 3U' 2U U L R2 B2 3F2 F' L2 R D2 3U U' 3F2 2F' R' U' 2F2 2D2 L' 3U U 2F2 2L2 F 2R2 3F D2 2U2 U 3F' 2D 2L 2U 2B' F2
*2. *R' D2 2L2 2R' 2D' 3R 2R D' 2D' 3U2 U2 L2 3R 2R2 2B' 2L2 3R2 2R 3F L2 2D2 3R' 2U' 2R2 R 2F' D 2B2 3F' 2F' F' 3U' B' 2B 3F' 2F F2 U2 L' 2D2 U' F 3R 2D' U2 3R B' F' 2R' 2D' 3U2 2U2 B' 2R R 2B' 2D2 L' 2L 3R' 2R2 R2 B 3F' F 3U2 2U2 2L2 3R 2R2 R' D 2R' B 2B' 3F2 2F2 U 2L F2
*3. *2F D2 L' 2L' 2R2 3F' R F2 L D2 3R2 F 2L' 3R R' 2B R2 B D2 2D 2U 2L' 2B2 2F2 D' 2L F' 2D' 3R 2B2 3F2 2L' 3R R' B' L2 R2 3U R2 B R' 2F 2L F D2 L 2L U2 2R 3F 2U' 2F2 R 2U' 2F' 3U' 2F2 2L2 3R D2 L' 2L 3R2 2R2 R2 F2 R F' 2U F2 D' 3U2 2U U2 2R' R' D L' 2R2 F2
*4. *B' F' 3U2 2F' L D2 3U F 3U 2U' 2R' F' 2R D B 2B2 2F F2 3R2 2R2 2U2 2R2 2U 2F 3U2 B2 2B2 3F2 L B2 F2 D 2U2 U' 2F2 3U 2F' L' 2R 2U2 2L' 2U2 L 2U R' 2B2 3U L F' 2R2 3U2 3F2 2U2 L2 2U' 2F' F' L' 2L2 3R' 2R R 3F L' 2L 2D2 2F 2R D2 3U 2U' L 2R 2F L 2F2 L' B' 2R2 3F
*5. *3U' L2 F' L2 3F' 2L D 2L U 2F L2 2U' 2L' 2F R2 3F2 2F2 F' 3R D' 2D2 3U 2U' U' 2R 2F2 3U' 2B 3F F' 3R2 2R' 2D' 3U' 3R F' 2L B2 2U' U 2R F' U' R 3U' R' 3F D 2L' 2D 3U U2 B 2F2 2R R' D2 U R' 2B' 3R2 D' 2U L 2R' R 3F2 L' 2L2 3R 2R' R' F' R2 2B2 R2 2U 3R2 2D' 2L2

*7x7x7*
*1. *2B' 3B' 3F' 2F U' 2R' 3F' 2L2 B 2U L 3R D2 2D2 3U L' 3R2 2U L' 2R R2 3U2 3L 3U 2B' D2 2U2 B' 3F' 2F R' 3D' 2U 3F 2F' L' D' 2D' 2L 2F 3L2 2D 2U 3F 2L 2R D' 3U2 2U' U' 3R2 D2 2D2 3D2 3U2 2U U 2F2 F2 L 3R 2B2 2F' 3D' 3U2 2F 3D B2 3B' 2F2 F' 2U 2L2 3R' D 3D 2U2 B 2L' D' 3B2 F2 L' 2R' R 3F 2F' 2D L B2 3D2 F' 3L' 2F' 3L2 3F F D2 2R2 R2
*2. *3F2 2D2 2R' F2 2R2 R 2D2 2L' 3L' 3R' B2 U2 2B 2F 3U 2R' U2 2L' 2R' 2B2 3L2 R2 F' 2D' 2B' F' 2L2 3R 3F' F' 3R2 R2 D2 2U' U 2R B' 3L' 3R' 3F' 2F' L 3R 3B R2 3B2 2F 3R 3D' 2L2 R2 3B 2F 2D 3D 2L 3B2 2F' 3U 2B' 2L2 3F' R2 2D' L' 3F2 3D' 3U' 3R' 3D L' 3F' F 2L 3R2 3D 3L' 2D 2B' R' 3F 2F' 2D' U L' 2R' 3U2 3B' 2F L' B' 2L 2U2 3F U' 2L 2F' 3L' 2B' U
*3. *D 2D 3D 3U' 2U U' L' D 2U' U 2R F' 3L 3R2 2R2 2B 2L 3R2 2R' R' U2 B 3U 2L2 3B2 2D 3U2 3L2 3R 2B 3B2 2F2 2L2 D' 3R 2F 2U' U 2R2 D 2D 2U L2 U2 2L 3B' 3F2 2L R 2B 3L2 2U2 R' 2B2 L2 3L F D' 2B2 3B2 D' U F 2D' 3U' B2 3B 2R R D 3D2 2L' 3L' 3U' 3F' L 2L' R2 3F2 2L' 2F 3R2 3D' 2L 3B' 3F' F 3D 3U' B2 D 2D' 3U2 2U U 2B 3F2 3R 2R2 2U'
*4. *3F' 2U' 3L 3D2 2U2 2L' R2 B 2L' 2D2 2R' 2D R' 3B 2F2 3D F2 3L' 3R2 2R2 U B 2D U2 B' D L2 3L 2F U' 2F2 D U 3R2 R' 3B' 2L' B' 2B' 3B' 3R' F2 3D' U2 B2 2B' 3B 3F' 2F2 F' L' 3R' 3D2 2L' 3U' 2U2 B2 3B' 2L' R 2D' 3D2 3L2 2B2 3L' B2 3F 2F' L2 D2 3U 2L2 3R' 3F' 2U' 2B2 2R 3F' 2F2 F' 2L2 B2 F 2D 3F R 3U 2F2 2L' F2 L 3L' 3R2 2R' 3F2 2L2 2R' R 2D 3D'
*5. *3R 2U2 3B2 2F' 3R2 U' 3B 2F2 D 3D' 2R' R' F D' 2U 2B2 3B 3F' 2U2 L 3F2 2F F D2 B2 2B D2 2D' B2 2L U 3R2 F U' B2 U2 3F R' 3D2 3F L2 3L' F2 2R' R 2D2 3L2 3R2 D 2U 2R' 2B' 3B' 2F' F 3D B' 2L' 2D2 F 2L2 2R F2 U 2B' 3B 3F 3D 2U2 2B' D' 2U2 3L' F2 L' 2R2 D' L 3U L F2 2L2 F 3R 2D 2L2 2F2 F' 3U' 2U' 3L' B' 3F 2F2 F2 2R 3U' 2U' 3B' R

*2x2x2 Blindfolded*
*1. *B' U2 B2 U2 F' U L B2 D' R2 U2 F U R2 U' L' F2 R' F2 R' F D B L2 B'
*2. *D' F2 U2 R2 B D' F L' B' U' R B2 L B' R' F2 R B2 D2 R U2 R B L D
*3. *F U' F U' B' D' B2 U' B' D F' R2 F2 D L' B U R' D2 B2 R2 F R F' D'

*3x3x3 Blindfolded*
*1. *R2 D2 B2 U2 F L2 U2 B R2 U2 B R F' D2 U B U' L' F2 R2 U' (21f)
*2. *R D2 U2 R B2 L2 D2 R' F2 R B2 D' B2 L B2 D' L' B' D' L R' (21f)
*3. *D' R2 D R2 F2 R2 U' R2 U F U' B R F2 U' R2 B' U' F' U2 R' (21f)

*4x4x4 Blindfolded*
*1. *Rw2 R Uw' R2 B F' L Rw2 D' Uw' U' F D' B' Fw F2 L2 Fw' D2 B2 Fw' U2 B' Fw' U' L2 Rw' U Fw' D2 U B' Rw' Fw' F2 Rw' Uw Rw2 R2 U'
*2. *F R2 B2 F2 D U2 L R B2 Fw2 F2 Rw' R2 B2 L R D' Rw2 R B Fw2 F2 D' Uw' B2 D' L F D B2 L2 B Fw' D Uw2 U' L' U L2 B
*3. *F Rw2 B' D2 L2 Rw B2 Fw D Uw U' Rw Fw' F2 L2 U F' D B' Rw2 Fw L Rw' R' U' F2 Uw' B2 F L D2 Uw U L2 B2 Fw' L2 Fw' R' U'

*5x5x5 Blindfolded*
*1. *L' Lw Rw R2 Dw2 F U Bw2 F' Dw L2 B2 Fw2 Rw2 Uw U2 Rw Uw R2 Bw' Fw2 F2 U' F D' Dw2 Uw2 U B U Rw2 Dw' Uw Lw' Rw R2 D' Dw2 Uw' Lw2 B Bw' Fw2 D' U2 Rw B Rw' R D2 Fw L Bw' Fw F' Dw B' D Dw' U
*2. *B2 Bw Fw' F2 L2 Lw2 Rw D Uw2 Lw2 Fw' Lw2 D Fw' L2 Dw2 B F2 Dw' Uw Lw' Dw' U2 Lw' U' B Fw' F' D' B2 Bw2 F2 Dw2 U' B' Dw U Rw Dw' U Bw' Fw L2 Lw Rw' R B2 D' U2 R' F2 L' B' Bw' Fw' F Dw2 Uw' U' Fw
*3. *L' D2 U' Fw' Uw2 R B Dw Uw' L2 Lw2 Fw' Lw F' Rw B Bw2 R2 Dw Uw' U2 Lw B' Bw D' B' Bw F Lw' Bw' L' B2 Dw Lw R' U Bw2 Fw' U2 Lw Fw' L' Lw2 B Bw' Rw F' D2 Uw U R' B' L Lw' B' Dw2 Lw Rw2 R D'

*6x6x6 Blindfolded* You don't have to do all 3 scrambles!
*1. *3R D' 3F2 D2 2D 2R R B' L2 3R2 R2 B 3F' 3R2 3F' D2 F D 2R2 F' 2R B 2U 2B' 3F2 2F F2 3R' D' 2U' 2L 2R' D 3F 3U' L2 3R B' F2 2D2 2B 2F' F2 U' 3R2 3U2 2F' 2D L 2L' 3R 2R2 R2 3F' 3U2 2B2 F2 2L' 3R' D2 L 2L2 D 3U' L 2L' 3R 2F2 U' 3F2 F R 3U' 2U2 F 3R R' D 3U2 2U
*2. *B2 2B' 3F F 2U' 2R' R D' 2D 3U 2U' U B2 2L R2 D' B 2F 2D B L' 2L 3R' R2 2B' L2 2R2 B' 3F 2F D' U R 2B2 2U' 2F2 3U L 2B U' 2B' F D2 L' 2L2 3R 2R2 2F U' 2L2 3R' R B' U2 B' 2B2 3F' 2F' F 3R 3U B' 2L' 2F2 2L2 3U2 2U2 L' 2B2 3F' 3U L' 3R' 2R' 2B 2F' F' 3R2 R B2
*3. *F' 2R2 F' D2 2U2 2B2 F' 3R 2B' 2L' 3R2 2R2 F' 3R2 D2 2R' R' 3F' L2 2L2 R2 3U' 2R2 2F' 3R' 2F' R' D R2 D' 3U2 L2 2B 2F' D 3F' 2F2 F 2R' 2B F' U2 2R 3F 2U 3R 2R2 2B F2 L' 3R R2 B' D' L' 3R B' R 2D R 3F' 2F2 3U2 B' 3R2 R2 3F2 2U' 3R' D2 2D2 R U B 2F' L D' 3U2 U L2

*7x7x7 Blindfolded* You don't have to do all 3 scrambles!
*1. *3F F' L2 2L2 3L' 3R' 2R R 2B2 2F2 3U' U2 B' 2F 2U2 2B' 2U2 3L D2 2D2 U R2 3F 2F2 3R' F 2L' 3L 3F U' 2L2 2R2 3U2 U' 2R R D2 U2 3B 3D2 2B2 D' L' 2F2 2L B' 2F2 D2 U2 3F' D 2B 2F' L R' 2F' D' L 2F2 3R 3B 3D L 3L2 2R' 3B2 3L 2B' 2F' 2U' 2L' 2D 3L 3B 2L' 3L D' 3U' 2U L 2U 2R2 2D R D 2L2 2R2 3D 2U2 3F' 3D' 2U 2L 3F2 2D' 3L 3R2 2R2 R 3B
*2. *2B' 3R 3U2 U' 3R B' 3L 2R' D2 L2 R 2D2 L' 2L 3L 3R F' 2D' B 2B2 3D2 U 3L2 3U2 2B' 3F' 2D' 3U' U' R' 3B2 3F 2D2 3B 2D2 3U2 R2 3F2 F L' 2L 3R2 R 3F2 2D' 2U2 3F' 2F2 F' 3L2 3D' 3B2 F' R 3B2 U2 B 2F 3R 2R 2B' 3R' 2D' F2 2D2 3U2 2U' 2R 2F' L R2 2F' 2D2 L 2L 3L2 3R2 2R R' B' 2R2 F2 2R2 3D2 3B 3L2 2D' 3B 3D2 3F' U2 3B' 2U' 3F2 R F L' D L 2L
*3. *2U2 3F' 2U U F2 3D' B' 3B2 2L' 3L 3R' 2B' 3B 3F2 2F' F2 D' L2 2F2 L' 2L R D 3U' U2 2B' 3B' 3F2 F' 2U' U' F2 2U' 3B2 F2 L 3R 2R 3D 2R R' 2B F2 3R 2B' D 2F F' 3R' 3F F2 3U' F' 2D2 2U B' L' 3R2 3D 3R2 U2 B 2L' 2R' 2D' 2U' 3L' F' 3U2 3B' 2D2 3D 2U2 2R' 2D' L2 3B R U 2F2 R 2D 3B' D2 3U 2U' B' 2B 3B' 3F' 2F2 F' 2L2 3L' 2R2 2B2 3B 2D' B2 3F'

*3x3x3 Multiple Blindfolded*
*1. *U2 R' U2 L2 B2 L2 R D2 B2 D2 F R2 U2 L' D F L2 U R B' R' (21f)
*2. *L2 U2 F2 R2 F2 D' R2 F2 R2 D' L' U F D2 F D' R2 F L' B F2 (21f)
*3. *F2 R' F2 L D2 U2 L' D2 F2 L F' L2 R' B D B' R2 B D' L2 R2 (21f)
*4. *D' F2 R2 B2 L2 U B2 D2 U' R' B' D B2 L F' R2 D' B U2 B F' (21f)
*5. *L2 U B2 L2 F2 D' F2 D' L2 U' F2 L2 R2 F D' L U R F L' D2 (21f)
*6. *F2 U2 B2 L F2 L U2 R2 B2 D' F L B' R' D2 U2 B2 U L2 B2 F (21f)
*7. *D F2 D F2 D2 R2 D' R2 F2 U' L2 U B' L2 R2 F D2 L' D L R (21f)
*8. *U' L2 R2 U R2 D' R2 B2 R2 D2 U' B' U2 L B2 D2 F' U R' F2 L2 (21f)
*9. *B2 D2 U2 R D2 B2 L2 F2 L' F2 R' D B D' F' U2 L B2 F2 D' B' (21f)
*10. *L2 B2 R2 D' B2 D2 B2 U' B2 D' R' U2 B F2 D' F' U' L2 R' B2 D' (21f)
*11. *U' R2 B2 F2 D R2 U B2 D' U' L2 U' B R B D' F U2 B' L R' (21f)
*12. *B2 F2 L2 D' F2 L2 D B2 D2 R2 D2 R' D B' L' U' L' B2 L2 R' F' (21f)
*13. *U F2 R2 F2 U2 L2 D' B2 U2 F2 D' R' B2 U' B' D' R F' D2 R (20f)
*14. *L2 D2 F2 U2 L D2 B2 L F2 R2 D2 U B2 F D' U2 R U' B' U' R (21f)
*15. *B2 R2 U' R2 U B2 D' B2 D' R2 D B' U2 L B' F2 R D' L2 U' (20f)

*3x3x3 One Handed*
*1. *D' L2 R2 F2 R2 U' F2 U2 R2 D' B' L2 U' F D' B2 F L U2 B' F (21f)
*2. *B2 U2 L2 U' F2 R2 B2 U F2 U' F D2 L' D F2 R B' D F' R B2 (21f)
*3. *U2 L2 R2 U F2 L2 F2 U2 R2 D R B F' R' U F L U' R2 F R (21f)
*4. *L' R' F2 L' D2 L B2 D2 R2 D2 B' L' D' L' F R U' L' D B2 F2 (21f)
*5. *F2 U' L2 B2 F2 D' L2 U' L2 D2 B' D' F2 U' F U B L2 B L B2 (21f)

*3x3x3 With Feet*
*1. *B2 F2 U L2 D U' B2 U' L2 B2 F' L' D U' L F' L R B' L U2 (21f)
*2. *B2 L2 F2 U2 R' U2 B2 R U2 B2 L2 B' U B' F U2 F R' D' L' (20f)
*3. *D2 R2 U R2 U L2 U' L2 B2 D F2 R D2 F U B L2 B L' R B (21f)
*4. *D2 R2 U2 L U2 R2 F2 L2 F2 R' U' F2 D' U B D F D' R' B U' (21f)
*5. *U2 L' D2 B2 L' R2 U2 L' B2 U2 B' D2 U F' L' B D' F' L' D2 (20f)

*3x3x3 Match the scramble*
*1. *U2 B2 R2 D2 L B2 F2 L D2 R' D' L' R U' F U2 B' R2 D2 L2 (20f)
*2. *U L2 B2 D U2 F2 L2 U F2 L2 U' R U2 B R' B' L D R U R' (21f)
*3. *U2 R B2 L2 D2 L' D2 R B2 F2 R2 D' L D2 U R' U' F' L' B' L' (21f)
*4. *F2 D' U2 B2 L2 U B2 L2 F2 L2 R' F D2 B2 U' B' L R' F U2 R (21f)
*5. *B2 R2 U' L2 U2 F2 D2 U' B2 U' F2 R2 F' D' U2 R B' L U R' (20f)

*3x3x3 Fewest Moves*
*1. *D2 R2 D2 R' B2 L' B2 L2 R' F2 R2 B' F D' B2 L' F' D2 F' U' R' (21f)

*4x4x4 Fewest Moves* Only experimental so if you want this to become regular, start submitting your solutions
*1. *F L' Rw' U2 L Rw R D' L' F D2 Rw' U' L U2 R' D2 Fw' Rw2 R Uw' Fw' Rw B2 Fw' F2 Rw2 R2 B Fw' F2 Uw' L' Uw Rw2 Fw Uw' U2 Rw' R2

*2x2x2 + 3x3x3 + 4x4x4 Relay*
*2. *U' F R2 F D' F R' D2 R' F' L D F U' L2 D' L' U' F2 L D' L2 D R D2
*3. *D F2 R2 D2 U' L2 B2 D' F2 D2 L B D F' U F' L D U' L R (21f)
*4. *Rw2 Fw U2 B2 R2 B Fw' U B' Fw2 F' D F2 L2 F R' U' L D L Fw2 D B' R' B' Rw U Rw D' Rw2 B Uw' U L R' Fw' R' Fw Rw Uw'

*2x2x2 + 3x3x3 + 4x4x4 + 5x5x5 Relay*
*2. *B' L2 F D2 L U' B D2 L' B2 R F' D F' R2 F' R' B2 D2 L2 F' R' U' R' B'
*3. *D2 R D2 L2 B2 D2 L' D2 R' D2 B2 D2 F D2 B' D' L' B' R' F2 U (21f)
*4. *B2 L' Uw' B2 Fw2 U2 B Fw2 F L2 Rw R B2 Fw' F' Uw2 F2 Rw2 Uw2 B' U L2 D Uw' U2 Fw' Rw' B F' Rw2 B R Fw' Rw' B' Uw U' B Fw U
*5. *L2 Lw' Rw R' D' Dw' L2 Lw Fw' L Rw' R2 B U2 Lw2 R' Dw' Uw2 U2 Fw' L Lw Rw' R2 Bw D Bw Uw' Bw' L2 D' R2 D2 Rw2 Dw2 U' L' R Dw L' Uw U' Fw2 Uw2 R' D' Bw' L Rw' B Bw Fw' F Rw B' Rw F' R' Dw2 Uw2

*2x2x2 + 3x3x3 + 4x4x4 + 5x5x5 + 6x6x6 Relay*
*2. *L2 U L' F L D2 F2 R2 F' D2 B' D2 B U2 F' L' D2 R' U2 F D' B U2 F R'
*3. *B2 D U2 R2 F2 D B2 D2 B2 L2 R2 F R2 U' B L2 R F' U2 B' L (21f)
*4. *F' R2 Fw Rw Fw2 D' Uw' U L Rw R Uw' U2 F' Rw R' F2 D' Fw2 L2 U2 L2 Uw2 L' Rw' R' F2 L' R' B2 D' Uw2 Rw2 U' L U' B2 D2 L2 R
*5. *Fw2 R2 B' F' Lw' Dw' Uw2 U Rw' F Dw' R B' Bw2 F D' L F L2 Lw2 R F' Dw Fw' F' Dw' F2 Uw' B' Dw U' L' D' F' L R' U Lw2 R2 Uw2 L2 R Dw' Uw Rw' D2 R' Uw' Bw F D' Uw2 Bw2 U2 Fw R' D R' B' Uw
*6. *2R2 2D2 3R 3F2 L2 2R' D2 2B2 3F 3U' 3R' R2 F2 3U2 L' 3F2 2R2 R2 3F' D' 3U U2 B2 2D 3U' 2L' 3F' L2 2L 3R' 2R 3F2 2R' 3F2 2D R2 D' 2D 2F' 2L' 2B' F 3R U2 L D2 2D' 3U' 2L2 2R2 R 2F2 F' 2L 2B' 2U 3R U' L2 B2 2L2 2R' B 3R' D' 3U' 3F' L 2L' 3R2 R2 3F F' 2D 2U L2 3R 2D' R' F2

*2x2x2 + 3x3x3 + 4x4x4 + 5x5x5 + 6x6x6 + 7x7x7 Relay*
*2. *L' B L' B2 U L' U B R' B' U2 R2 U B' L2 D' F' D2 B' D F2 U R F2 D
*3. *B2 D2 B' D2 L2 B' U2 F2 L2 B R F' D' U' R2 B2 R' F' L2 F2 R' (21f)
*4. *U' B2 D2 Fw2 D2 Uw U B Fw F2 Uw L R' D' Uw' U' L' Rw' R2 U Rw2 B' Fw' F2 D2 U L B' L' D' L' R' D' Rw' U2 Fw F' Rw2 Fw' Rw
*5. *F Uw2 F' L Bw2 F L2 Uw' Lw' D' Dw R2 F D2 R' B2 U2 F2 Rw Bw2 Uw Bw2 F2 L2 Bw2 Lw Fw' Uw U' Lw' R' D Uw2 U' F D' Bw2 D Dw2 Uw U2 Rw F2 Lw2 U2 Fw2 U2 B L' Uw2 U B D' L' Rw2 R2 B Uw Rw2 D2
*6. *R' 3U L 2L 3R' B F R U' 2R 2F' R2 F' 2L 3R R2 3U B2 2D2 2U' U2 F' 3R2 2D 3F' 2U2 B R' D2 U 2R' R' 2B 2U2 2B' D' B' 2B' 3F' 2F' F 3R' 3F' D 2U 3F' D' 2U2 F 3R R' 2D' L' 3R' B2 2B2 2F F 2D 3U U2 2R F2 2L2 3F 2F' 2D' 2F2 3R' D2 U2 2L2 R' U2 B2 2B 3F 2F2 F L'
*7. *B2 2D' 3D L 3R2 2U' 3F' 3L R 3U' L2 3D 2B' 2U2 3L' R' 2U' 3F' 2D' 3L D' 2D' 3D' 3R2 2R2 R2 3U2 2L2 3R' D2 2B2 U 3L2 2U 2R' 2D' 2U' 3L 3R2 2B 3F2 3U2 L' 3R2 3F' L2 2R 2D' F L B2 3F' 2F2 F' L D' 2R' 2B' 3U2 R2 3D 2U' 2F' F' 3D2 3F 2F 3R 2D' 3D' 2U2 U' B2 2R2 R2 2D' 3D2 3U 2U' U 3L2 2R' F2 2U' 3F' 2U2 B 2B 2F2 F' 3D 3U 2L2 2U' 3B' 2F' L' 3B' 3U 2R

*Magic* (Just do 5 solves)
*1. *
*2. *
*3. *
*4. *
*5. *

*Master Magic* (Just do 5 solves)
*1. *
*2. *
*3. *
*4. *
*5. *

*Snake* (Just do 5 solves)
*1. *
*2. *
*3. *
*4. *
*5. *

*Clock*
*1. *UUdd u=0,d=-1 / dUdU u=0,d=-5 / ddUU u=-2,d=-5 / UdUd u=1,d=2 / dUUU u=0 / UdUU u=-4 / UUUd u=0 / UUdU u=4 / UUUU u=-5 / dddd d=2 / UdUU
*2. *UUdd u=-3,d=6 / dUdU u=-1,d=-3 / ddUU u=-5,d=-4 / UdUd u=-5,d=-5 / dUUU u=-4 / UdUU u=1 / UUUd u=3 / UUdU u=-2 / UUUU u=3 / dddd d=-4 / dUdd
*3. *UUdd u=-3,d=4 / dUdU u=3,d=0 / ddUU u=2,d=5 / UdUd u=2,d=4 / dUUU u=-3 / UdUU u=-5 / UUUd u=-4 / UUdU u=5 / UUUU u=-4 / dddd d=3 / dUdU
*4. *UUdd u=-5,d=-2 / dUdU u=-5,d=0 / ddUU u=2,d=3 / UdUd u=5,d=4 / dUUU u=3 / UdUU u=5 / UUUd u=5 / UUdU u=4 / UUUU u=-1 / dddd d=4 / dUUd
*5. *UUdd u=-4,d=4 / dUdU u=-2,d=0 / ddUU u=5,d=5 / UdUd u=4,d=2 / dUUU u=1 / UdUU u=1 / UUUd u=0 / UUdU u=0 / UUUU u=0 / dddd d=1 / UddU

*MegaMinx*
*1. *R-- D++ R++ D-- R-- D-- R++ D-- R++ D-- U'
R-- D++ R-- D++ R-- D++ R-- D++ R-- D++ U
R-- D-- R++ D-- R++ D++ R++ D++ R-- D-- U'
R-- D++ R-- D++ R++ D++ R-- D++ R-- D-- U'
R++ D++ R++ D++ R++ D++ R-- D++ R-- D-- U'
R-- D++ R++ D-- R++ D++ R++ D++ R++ D++ U
R-- D-- R++ D++ R-- D++ R-- D-- R-- D++ U
*2. *R++ D++ R++ D-- R++ D-- R++ D++ R++ D++ U
R-- D-- R-- D++ R++ D-- R-- D++ R-- D++ U
R++ D-- R++ D++ R-- D-- R-- D-- R++ D-- U'
R-- D-- R-- D++ R++ D-- R-- D++ R++ D++ U
R-- D-- R-- D++ R++ D-- R++ D-- R-- D-- U'
R-- D-- R-- D-- R++ D-- R-- D-- R-- D++ U
R-- D-- R-- D++ R-- D++ R++ D++ R++ D++ U
*3. *R++ D-- R-- D-- R++ D-- R-- D++ R-- D-- U'
R-- D++ R++ D++ R++ D++ R-- D++ R++ D-- U'
R-- D-- R-- D-- R-- D++ R++ D++ R-- D-- U'
R++ D-- R-- D-- R-- D++ R++ D-- R-- D++ U
R++ D++ R-- D++ R-- D++ R-- D++ R-- D++ U
R-- D++ R++ D-- R-- D++ R++ D-- R++ D++ U
R-- D-- R-- D++ R++ D-- R++ D++ R-- D-- U'
*4. *R++ D++ R++ D++ R++ D++ R-- D++ R++ D++ U
R-- D++ R++ D++ R++ D-- R-- D++ R-- D-- U'
R++ D-- R++ D++ R++ D++ R++ D-- R++ D++ U
R-- D-- R++ D-- R-- D-- R++ D-- R-- D++ U
R++ D-- R-- D++ R-- D++ R-- D-- R++ D++ U
R-- D-- R++ D-- R-- D++ R-- D-- R++ D++ U
R-- D-- R-- D-- R++ D-- R-- D-- R-- D++ U
*5. *R++ D-- R-- D-- R-- D-- R-- D-- R++ D++ U
R++ D++ R-- D-- R-- D++ R++ D-- R-- D++ U
R++ D-- R-- D++ R++ D++ R-- D-- R-- D++ U
R-- D-- R-- D++ R-- D++ R++ D-- R++ D-- U'
R++ D++ R-- D-- R++ D-- R++ D++ R++ D-- U'
R++ D-- R-- D++ R-- D-- R++ D-- R++ D++ U
R-- D++ R++ D++ R-- D++ R++ D++ R-- D++ U

*PyraMinx*
*1. *l b R' B' L R' L' B' U' R' B' U' R B L U R' B R B R U' B' R L 
*2. *l u L R' L U' B' U L' R U R' L U L' B' U R L' B R B L' U' L' 
*3. *r b u U R L' B R B U' B R B' L R' L' R L B R' B U' L' U L 
*4. *l U R U' L B' U B' R L B' R' L R' L' B R U R' B R U' R' L' U 
*5. *l r b' u' L' U R B U R B' R B U R' L' U' L R L' B R' B' R B 

*Square-1*
*1. * (6,-1) (0,-3) (-2,4) (6,3) (-3,2) (3,0) (3,3) (6,3) (-4,5) (-5,4) (0,3) (6,0) (0,3) (-4,4) (0,4) (0,2)
*2. * (1,5) (6,6) (0,3) (6,3) (6,4) (0,5) (6,0) (4,3) (4,1) (0,2) (6,4) (0,2) (0,2) (6,2) (-2,0) (0,2) 
*3. * (1,5) (0,3) (-4,3) (-2,3) (6,0) (0,3) (0,3) (6,3) (6,3) (3,3) (6,3) (0,2) (-3,3) (-2,0) (0,3) (-4,0) 
*4. * (-3,6) (3,-3) (6,0) (3,5) (1,1) (-2,1) (-2,0) (0,2) (-4,0) (0,4) (0,4) (5,4) (-1,0) (0,2) (-2,5) (3,2) 
*5. * (0,2) (0,6) (6,4) (6,0) (0,3) (-3,0) (-3,4) (0,2) (0,4) (-5,0) (-5,4) (6,4) (4,5) (0,2) (4,0) (0,2) (6,0) (0,4)


----------



## Koen (Nov 19, 2008)

First post 

*2×2×2:* 14.43 (15.09) 13.84 (13.25) 14.53
*Average:* 14.27

*3×3×3 OH:* 1:45.05 1:58.25 1:56.22 (2:11.65) (1:37.22)
*Average:* 1:53.17

*3×3×3:* 41.71 41.68 47.59 (41.31) (50.50)
*Average:* 43.66

*Clock:* 10.90 (14.53) 11.40 (10.66) 11.91
*Average:* 11.40
-FAILURE-

*5×5×5:* (3:49.40) (4:39.11) 4:27.77 3:58.28 4:33.66
*Average:* 4:19.90
slower than the slowest solve I did yesterday 

*Pyraminx:* (32.97) 24.09 (16.40) 18.75 29.30
*Average:* 24.05
My little brother has just repaired my pyraminx, so now I can finally solve it again  (it broke after like 5 solves 2 weeks ago :/)

*Megaminx:* 2:49.50 (2:40.00) 2:52.16+2 (3:36.83) 3:06.72
*Average:* 2:56.79
not good enough


----------



## AvGalen (Nov 19, 2008)

Koen said:


> First post
> 
> *2×2×2:* 14.43 (15.09) 13.84 (13.25) 14.53
> *Average:* 14.27



I was afraid something was really wrong. Normally it takes only minutes for a first post


----------



## Escher (Nov 19, 2008)

Rowan Kinneavy
3x3 -
4x4 - 
3x3 OH - 
3x3 FMC -


----------



## Jude (Nov 19, 2008)

Jude Wright (Chukk)

2x2x2:

2x2x2 BLD:

*3x3x3:* 16.97, 17.81, 18.58, 20.72, 17.62 = *18.00 *--> _Woooooahhh! My PB average of 5 by more than a second! None were lucky, sub 17 was closest to lucky, got a sune and J perm. _

*3x3x3 BLD:* DNF (3:46.36), DNF,  4:19.76 = *4:19.76* --> _Damnit! First one was my fastest memo of a non lucky cube ever! But I completely messed up execution and had to backtrack loads of algorithms and when I opened my eyes I was holding the cube the wrong way (a Y turn off) and everything was wrong :\ 2nd one I just messed up a J perm so I knew it wasn't correct before I'd opened my eyes... Last one was slow but successful, so it all turned out OK  _

*Multi BLD: 2/3 (26:00.22 (~18 mins memo))* --> First cube was off by a T perm  Link

*3x3x3 FMC: D2 B D2 U' R' F2 D' F R' U' L' U L' B' L B2 L B' L' U' L U L' U' L2 U L2 (27)* --> _Good  Explanation in a post on the next page_

*3x3x3 OH:* 35.69, 29.45, 32.94, 30.48, 36.83 = *33.04* --> _Hmph, would have been OK if it wasn't for the first and last solves.._

4x4x4:

4x4x4 BLD:

2x2x2-4x4x4 Relay:

*Square 1:* 2:19.73, 2:55.86, 1:16.80, 1:48.25, 2:33.67 = *2:13.88* --> _Hehe, apart from the day I learnt the algs to solve it, this is the first time I've done SQ 1, so the average isn't that bad, considering how unlucky I was  1:16.80 is a normal solve, the 3 sup 2 minutes all had parity, and the parity alg takes me 40-50 seconds to execute.. the 1:48.25 I just made a mistake during EP which messed up my CP too.._


----------



## DavidWoner (Nov 19, 2008)

AvGalen said:


> Koen said:
> 
> 
> > First post
> ...



well arnaud, maybe you should post at a different time. you can't expect me to be awake at 5 am can you?


----------



## Mike Hughey (Nov 19, 2008)

Mike Hughey:
*2x2x2:* 11.65, 8.58, 9.36, 10.19, 9.34 = *9.63*
*3x3x3:* 30.21, 31.69, 30.56, 26.47, 33.80 = *30.82*
Comment: Yes, I'm afraid I still do this badly sometimes.
*4x4x4:* 1:55.88, 1:42.47, 2:01.33 (OP), 1:49.33, 1:54.80 = *1:53.34*
*5x5x5:* 2:44.68, 2:48.80, 2:52.28, 3:02.55, 2:59.88 = *2:53.65*
*6x6x6:* 6:04.69 (OP), 6:22.00 (OP), 6:03.05, 5:54.27 (P), 6:13.06 (OP) = *6:06.93*
Comment: Truly horrible! I was fast on the centers, but my edge-matching was just terrible.
*7x7x7:* 8:43.92, 8:12.19, 7:53.38, 7:37.69, 7:22.50 = *7:54.42*
Comment: Wow – sub-8 average and new PB single! I guess that makes up for 6x6x6.
*2x2x2 BLD:* 45.13, 52.03, 48.72 = *45.13*
*3x3x3 BLD:* 1:47.80, 2:20.30, 2:25.27 = *1:47.80*
Comment: Yes! Sub-1:50 on a competition!
*4x4x4 BLD:* 9:07.13 (4:14), DNF (9:03.55, 4:05), DNF (10+, 5:36) = *9:07.13*
Comment: The first one was nice! The second one was off by 2 centers; the third one was completely correct, but unfortunately the stackmat timer ran out. My first competition solve that was a DNF because of time since I started doing this on stackmat.
*5x5x5 BLD:* 16:33.72 (8:39), 19:38.79 (10:57), 19:42.34 (11:00) = *16:33.72*
Comment: I love it! Finally another good 5x5x5 BLD time. I did this first one, the 7x7x7 BLD, and all 3 2x2x2 BLDs and all 3 3x3x3 BLDs on the same day yesterday, and all of them were successful! (I missed the perfect day for a 7x7x7 multi. ) It was nice that I got all 3, too - I've had surprisingly good accuracy for 5x5x5 BLD lately.
*6x6x6 BLD:* DNF (46:26.40, 19:42), DNS, DNS = *DNF*
Comment: My worst 6x6x6 BLD attempt in a long time. Off by 10 inner centers, 11 obliques, and 4 inner wings. Everything just seemed hard on this one - it's like I couldn't concentrate properly. Maybe if there's time later this week, I'll try another one, but I probably won't have time for it.
*7x7x7 BLD:* 1:02:57.22 (31:47), DNS, DNS = *1:02:57.22*
Comment: Yes! New personal best. So close to sub-hour; it would have been except I had a big delay recalling one location. My execution is finally as fast as my memorization.
*3x3x3 multiBLD:* *3/3 = 3 points, 12:47.43* (7:08)
Comment: Ha! I can still do multis. This one was way faster than I've ever done 3 cubes before (my previous best was over 15 minutes). I still have my doubts about ever stackmatting 3 cubes, but it's starting to look like there might be hope.
*3x3x3 OH:* 1:04.23, 55.36, 54.73, 55.06, 1:01.19 = *57.20*
*3x3x3 WF:* 2:10.59, 2:08.47, 2:09.81, 2:19.69, 2:43.84 = *2:13.36*
*3x3x3 Match the scramble:* 1:41.33, 1:50.47, 1:50.30, 1:30.26, 1:52.64 = *1:47.37*
*2-4 relay:* *2:27.41* (OP)
*2-5 relay:* *5:55.38* (none)
*2-6 relay:* *11:04.69* (none, none)
*2-7 relay:* *20:35.70* (O, none)
*Magic:* 2.22, 3.02, 2.25, 2.02, 3.19 = *2.50*
*Master Magic:* 5.30, 5.47, 4.47, 4.08, 4.66 = *4.81*
*Snake:* Still don’t have one.
*Clock:* 20.66, 21.61, 20.90, 24.75, 22.19 = *21.57*
*MegaMinx:* DNF (1:27:02.30, 38:04), 3:33.47, 3:00.77, 3:24.06, 3:53.97 = *3:37.17*
*Pyraminx:* 26.31, 34.47, 29.65, 21.55, 21.33 = *25.84*
Comment: Terrible. I dropped the second one on the floor and the tip fell off.
*Square-1:* 1:24.08 (P), 1:04.81, 37.68, 50.94, 1:17.61 (P) = *1:04.45*
*3x3x3 Fewest Moves:* *33 moves*
F’ L F2 D F2 U’ B2 U B’ D2 B’ U B D B’ U’ D B2 D L’ B’ L B’ D’ B R’ B’ R2 D B D’ B’ R’
cross: F’ L F2 D F2
1st pair: U’ B2 U
2nd pair: B’ D’ . B’ D
3rd pair: B2 D L’ B’ L B’ D’
4th pair: B R’ B’ R
pseudo OLL: R D B D’ B’ R’
insert at .: D’ B’ U B D B’ U’ B
D’ D’ become D2 before .; B B’ cancel after .; R R become R2 after 4th pair.
Comment: I had a 41-move solution with blocks to start, but I just couldn’t seem to make good blocks at all. So on a lark, I tried a Fridrich-style solution. The pairs all went in so easily! I took some liberty at the end with the pseudo OLL and the insertion, but it was a surprisingly efficient Fridrich solution.
*4x4x4 Fewest Moves:* *92 moves*
L R Bw R Bw2 F Lw' R' F Uw2 R Uw' R2 Uw Rw F2 Rw' L D' Fw L2 Fw' B2 Rw U' L U Rw F R F' Rw2 Fw U' B2 U Fw' U' Rw U L U' Rw' B2 Uw2 L' D' L Rw2 F2 Uw2 U2 F2 Rw2 Uw2 R D F' U' F2 U L' D' L D2 L' D2 B U B2 U' D L' B2 L2 U2 F U B2 U' F' U B2 L' U' F' D F U2 F' D' F
centers: L R Bw R Bw2 F Lw'
R' F Uw2
R Uw' R2 Uw
Rw F2 Rw'
L D' Fw L2 Fw'
edges: B2 Rw U' L U Rw F R F' Rw2
Fw U' B2 U Fw'
U' Rw U L U' Rw'
B2 Uw2 L' D' L
PLL parity fix: Rw2 F2 Uw2 U2 F2 Rw2 Uw2
3x3x3: R D F' U' F2 U
3x cross: L' D' L D2 L' D2 B U B2 U' D
solve edges: L' B2 L2 U' . L' U
Solve 2 corners: U2 F' D F U2 F' D' F
insert at .: U' F U B2 U' F' U B2
U' U' become U2 before .; U U2 become U' after solving edges.

Rebecca Hughey:
*2-4 relay:* *7:10.18* (none)
This is her first sub-9 2-4 relay! Her 4x4x4 was fast (sub-5), but her 3x3x3 was slow, which is what hurt her.


----------



## joey (Nov 19, 2008)

Mike Hughey said:


> Rebecca Hughey:
> *2-4 relay:* *7:10.18* (none)
> This is her first sub-9 2-4 relay! Her 4x4x4 was fast (sub-5), but her 3x3x3 was slow, which is what hurt her.


That's really nice! She's catching up mike 

edit: im assuming it was a bld-relay


----------



## Mike Hughey (Nov 19, 2008)

joey said:


> edit: im assuming it was a bld-relay



Not yet.....


----------



## Garmon (Nov 19, 2008)

*2x2x2:*Average:8.86
Individual Times:
07.79 
(04.63)
09.84
08.97 
(12.80) 
Comment: Last was bad LL, but really good otherwise. 

*3x3x3:*Average: 31.66
Individual Times:
(23.81) 
35.11 
(36.21) 
31.20 
28.67 
Comment: Bad Average, 1 good solve and 1 OK solve. 

*4x4x4:*Average: 2:23.67
(2:11.22)
2:18.96
2:37.39
2:14.66
(2:38.31)
Comment: Terrible.

*5x5x5:* Average: 4:41.77
Individual Times:
4:41.88 
(4:24.35) 
4:25.00 
(5:45.06) 
4:58.43 
Comment: I think edge pairing is what I struggle at.

*2x2x2 BLD:* Individual Times:
3:05.20 
4:51.27 (DNF)
1:53.26 
Comment: First Sub 2! The DNF was hard.

*3x3x3 BLD:*

*3x3x3 OH: *Average:59.33
Individual Times:
1:01.68 
54.32 
(1:05.82) 
(53.83) 
1:02.27
Comment: Sub1 so I am happy. 

*2-4 relay:*

*Clock:*Average:16.6
Individual Times:
15.83 
17.99
(14.04)
15.97
(19.28)
Comment: Haven't solved a Clock in around a month, so pretty bad.

*Pyraminx:*Average:33.13
Individual Times:
(53.65) 
30.03 
33.82 
35.55 
(19.02)
Comment: PB by around 7 seconds! Had a POP on 35.55.


----------



## Derrick Eide17 (Nov 19, 2008)

Mike Hughey said:


> joey said:
> 
> 
> > edit: im assuming it was a bld-relay
> ...



uh oh..


----------



## Derrick Eide17 (Nov 19, 2008)

sorry for Double post but..

Derrick Eide.

2x2: 5.67, 5.79, (4.21), (7.57), 5.04 = 5.50 avg
Comment: Many maaany thanks goes to Erik for the new 2x2  the average sucked though 

3x3: 15.27, 16.99, (18.07), 13.79, (13.42) = 15.35 avg
Comment: 

4x4: 1:12.53, 1:18.17, (1:05.88), 1:28.20, (1:28.28) = 1:19.63 avg
Comment: *sigh* why did I have to lose my new 4x4 when I FINALLY get a good one? wtf 

5x5: (1:37.30), 1:41.73, 1:38.25, (1:47.75), 1:40.06 = 1:40.01 avg
Comment: wtf 

3x3OH: 35.81, 33.28, (36.43), 33.77, (30.78) = 34.28 avg
Comment: Horrible because I was talking on the phone while doing these 

2x2BLD: cant remember, can't remember, 19.45 = 19.45
Comment: lol i did this 2 days ago but cant remember my first two solves. they were both sub 30 though and solved I know that. well anyway i still remember the best time at least! 

3x3BLD: DNF, 1:28.66, DNF = 1:28.66
Comment: Meh? 

5x5BLD:
3x3MultiBLD:
2-4 Relay:
2-5 Relay:
Snake:
Clock:
Megaminx:

Pyraminx: 7.23, (5.50), 6.59, 7.03, (8.84) = 6.95 avg
Comment: normal

Square-1: (49.67), 30,30, (24.16), 27.94, 36.49+2 = 32.24 avg
Comment: Not Bad.


----------



## Jude (Nov 19, 2008)

_(Scramble: D2 R2 D2 R' B2 L' B2 L2 R' F2 R2 B' F D' B2 L' F' D2 F' U' R')_

My best ever Linear FMC solution this week  
I started with 
U' R' F' R' which does a 2x2x3 block with the edges a bit wrong, and with that start I found 
Z
L U L' B2
B' U' B U' L U L'
U B U' B' U'
but that gives a horrible last layer, in addition to having to cycle 3 edges and flip 2 so that was a no goer.
After that I decided to make a proper 2x2x3 block with the correct edges, and found the premoves D2 B D2 before U' R' F' R', but that leaves an awkward 4 moves to finish the cross (D L D' B2) and I couldn't find a good finish. Then, with about 25 minutes to go I found if you put F' D F inside the U' R' F' R' you get a double x cross in 9 moves:
D2 B D2 U' R' F2 D' F R'
which is easy to finish up with a very nice ending. Here is my solution in full.

2x2x1 (3): D2 B D2
Double X-Cross (6): U' R' F2 D' F R'
3rd Pair (7): U' L' U L' B' L B
Last Pair (11): B L B' L' U' L U L' U' L2 U
LL (1): L2
B + B cancels to B2 to give
*D2 B D2 U' R' F2 D' F R' U' L' U L' B' L B2 L B' L' U' L U L' U' L2 U L2 (27)*
Edited it into my original post with the rest of my results.

Heh, I guess it's unusual to equal the world record after less than 10 attempts at an event, so I'm pretty pleased 



P.S. (Offtopic)


joey said:


> _*edit: *_ im assuming it was a bld-relay


Joey, you say _edit:_ but that post hasn't been edited by you at all! Busted!


----------



## philkt731 (Nov 19, 2008)

2: 5.18 2.66 3.28 3.65 2.18 = 3.20 great

3BLD: 1:49.53 DNF (2:05.36) 1:55.75 = 1:49.53


----------



## AvGalen (Nov 19, 2008)

Vault312 said:


> AvGalen said:
> 
> 
> > Koen said:
> ...



You are not insinuating that you were sleeping while you could have been doing the weekly competition, are you?


----------



## MistArts (Nov 20, 2008)

Linear Skeleton (3cp) (29htm)
D2 B D2
U' R' F2' D' F R'
U' L2 B' L B
U L2 U' 
F' L2 F 
L2 F' L F L' F' L2 F U

18 htm F2L
D2 B D2 U' R' F2 D' F R'
L' D L U B' U' B L' D'

Hmm...
*2x2x3*: D2 B D2 U' R' F2 D' F R' (9)
*Re-insert 3rd pair and create 4th pair?*: U' L' U L' B' L B (16)
*Orient Edges*: * B L B' (19)
*Leave 3 corners...(Not really)*: L' U' L U L' U' L2 U L2 (28)
*Insert at **: B4 (29)

*Cancellations*: B B4 B at the insertion becomes B2 canceling 2 moves.

*Solution*: D2 B D2 U' R' F2 D' F R' U' L' U L' B' L B2 L B' L' U' L U L' U' L2 U L2 (27)


----------



## fanwuq (Nov 20, 2008)

MistArts, Chukk, is this scramble really that easy? Or else I'm quiting FMC


----------



## DavidWoner (Nov 20, 2008)

AvGalen said:


> Vault312 said:
> 
> 
> > AvGalen said:
> ...



Of course not, I was merely implying that I was too tired and my psychic connection with you was not functioning properly.


----------



## MistArts (Nov 20, 2008)

fanwuq said:


> MistArts, Chukk, is this scramble really that easy? Or else I'm quiting FMC



Yes, it's very easy. *AHEM*Very hard to finish*AHEM*


----------



## tsaoenator (Nov 20, 2008)

Andy Tsao
3x3x3: (10.54), 12.09, (15.66), 11.90, 13.34 = 12.44


----------



## JoeG (Nov 20, 2008)

3x3x3: (39.41) 45.91 45.61 49.23 (52.38) = 46.92
First competition...


----------



## Mike Hughey (Nov 20, 2008)

fanwuq said:


> MistArts, Chukk, is this scramble really that easy? Or else I'm quiting FMC



I thought it was pretty easy (for me - I realize 33 moves is bad for you, but it's really good for me). Of course, that's only after I stopped trying to build blocks.


----------



## DavidWoner (Nov 20, 2008)

FMC: not done yet.

2x2x3: D2 B D2 R' F' U L' U'

3xcross: L' D' L D' L' D (14)

11 minutes. I feel a good one coming on. However there is water streaming from a smoke alarm where I work and it is apparently setting off the alarms in the rest of the building, so I think I will have to leave it at this for now...


----------



## Rubixcubematt (Nov 20, 2008)

2: 7.75, 8.58, (12.58), 9.96, (6.80)=8.76 average 
alright
3: (18.68), 23.63, 20.34, (24.80), 21.94=21.97 average
crap.


----------



## Fobo911 (Nov 20, 2008)

*3x3x3:*
(12.28), 17.23, 16.92, 18.20, (22.77) = 17.45
_WHOA!_

*3x3x3 One-Handed*


----------



## Ville Seppänen (Nov 20, 2008)

*3x3x3match:* 2:29.50, (2:36.45), (1:18.59), 1:23.08, 1:22.31 = *1:44.96* First time trying this, its fun. 
*4x4x4BLD:* DNF(6:36, 2:08 memo)
*5x5x5BLD:* DNF(9:32, 4:07 memo), DNF(8:32, 3:59 memo) more later.

*3x3x3_fm:* *D' B2 D F' R B2 U2 B R' U' R L' U B2 U F U' B2 U F' U' R U2 R' L2 U2 L2 U L U (29)*

Cross: D' B2 D F' R B'
1st pair: B' U2 B R' U' R
2nd pair: L' U . R U2 R'
3rd pair: L2 U2 L'
4th pair: L' U L U
Insert at . : B2 U F U' B2 U F' U'
Couldn't find any cancellations. :/ Good result though. Took about 50 mins.


----------



## Swordsman Kirby (Nov 20, 2008)

Magic: 1.08 1.08 (1.16) 1.08 (1.06)

Quick, someone guess the average!

MM: 3.03 3.03 (2.97) (3.25) 3.13 => 3.06

FMC (doesn't count, since I used Spef's F2L): D' B2 D F' R B2 U2 B' L F L' B2 L F' L R' U' R L' U R U2 R' L2 U2 L2 U L U


----------



## Koen (Nov 21, 2008)

Vault312 said:


> AvGalen said:
> 
> 
> > Vault312 said:
> ...




I was sick at home when I did these solves


----------



## Mirek (Nov 21, 2008)

Chukk said:


> _(Scramble: D2 R2 D2 R' B2 L' B2 L2 R' F2 R2 B' F D' B2 L' F' D2 F' U' R')_
> 
> My best ever Linear FMC solution this week
> I started with
> ...


----------



## PeterV (Nov 23, 2008)

PeterV:

3x3x3: 38.51, (DNF), (29.51), 32.66, 38.46 = *36.54 avg.*
Comment: I hit the reset button when stopping the timer on the DNF; I think it would have been sub-35.

magic: (1.66), 1.58, 1.64, 1.61, (1.50) = *1.61 avg.*
Comment: PB average!


----------



## AvGalen (Nov 23, 2008)

*2x2x2*: 8.53 *6.97* *8.84* 7.21 7.31 = *7.68*
*3x3x3*: *42.41* 25.96 *20.19* 30.00 28.44 = *28.13
4x4x4*: *1:37.03* 1:33.38 1:32.47 *1:18.83* 1:22.78 = *1:29.54
5x5x5*: *2:29.11* 2:22.06 2:07.72 *2:03.36* 2:27.75 = *2:19.18*
*6x6x6*: *5:51.03* 5:31.94 5:40.65 5:38.93 *5:29.78* = *5:37.17*
*7x7x7*: 7:53.31 7:37.41 7:25.77 *7:13.71* *8:44.22* = *7:38.83*
*2x2x2_bf*: *1:05.55* *DNF DNF* = *1:05.55
3x3x3_bf*: *DNF DNF DNF* = *DNF*
*3x3x3_oh*: *43.31* 45.08 49.19 50.38 *DNF* = *48.22*
*3x3x3_match*: 1:28.00 *1:11.46* 1:28.31 1:25.36 *1:37.00* = *1:27.22
3x3x3_fmc*: D' F' R F R2 D2 R D' B' D' B2 R D2 B R' B2 R F B' D2 F' B R' F' L' U' L2 R' = *28*
(I used the inverse scramble: R U F D2 F L B2 D F' B R2 F2 R L2 B2 L B2 R D2 R2 D2)
2X2X2: R L2 U L F *
2X2X3: (R2) B2 R B' D2
Tripple X-Cross: R' B2 D B
F2L + Corners last layer: D R' D2 R2 F' R' F D
Insert last 3 edges at *: R B' F D2 B F' R
*234-Relay*: *2:24.27
2345-Relay*: *4:36.94*
*23456-Relay*: *9:54.78
234567-Relay*: *18:46.44*
*Magic*: *1.75* *DNF* 1.97 3.36 1.96 = *2.43
Master Magic*: *32.21* 5.94 6.08 5.53 *5.21* = *5.85
Clock*: 18.75 18.80 *23.66* 20.16 *16.44* = *19.24
MegaMinx*: 3:12.78 *2:52.94* 3:14.63 3:15.19 3:31.11 = *3:14.20
PyraMinx*: *13.02* 21.63 16.06 *DNF* 17.46 = *18.38
Square-1*: *1:14.08* 1:13.71 1:03.40 *31.33* 1:10.52 = *1:09.21*


----------



## Jacco (Nov 23, 2008)

2x2: (6.83), 5.14, 6.44, (4.86), 6.13 = 5.90
Cold fingers..


----------



## ExoCorsair (Nov 23, 2008)

Arnaud, I think you are faster than I am at 4x4x4 now.

Sadly, I left my good cubes in my dorm room at school, so I cannot run through these scrambles now.


----------



## AvGalen (Nov 23, 2008)

ExoCorsair said:


> Arnaud, I think you are faster than I am at 4x4x4 now.
> 
> Sadly, I left my good cubes in my dorm room at school, so I cannot run through these scrambles now.



Considering our 5x5x5 times, we both suck on 4x4x4. I am glad I have gotten my 4x4x4 times down lately because I was afraid my 5x5x5 would eventually become faster than my 4x4x4 . (I think my 7x7x7 will seriously become faster than my 6x6x6 if I don't find a way to stop the popping)


----------



## Dene (Nov 24, 2008)

*2x2x2:* 10.88 15.94 9.06 15.21 8.21 => 11.72

*3x3x3:* 25.71 19.75 18.75 22.86 16.11 => 20.45

*3x3x3_OH:* 33.30 39.65 44.05 32.50 36.27 => 36.41

*3x3x3_feet:* 1:53.81 1:39.33 2:23.22 DNF 1:42.53 => 1:59.85

*5x5x5:* 2:01.05 2:07.00 1:50.11 2:06.91 1:40.08 => 1:59.36

*6x6x6:* 4:14.65 3:58.94 5:17.86 4:36.55 4:30.78 => 4:27.33

*7x7x7:* 5:55.81 6:45.21 6:10.84 6:11.50 6:05.09 => 6:09.14

*megaminx:* 4:18.05 3:47.22 4:34.72 5:01.19 6:03.96 => 4:37.99


----------



## Jude (Nov 24, 2008)

Mirek said:


> Chukk said:
> 
> 
> > _(Scramble: D2 R2 D2 R' B2 L' B2 L2 R' F2 R2 B' F D' B2 L' F' D2 F' U' R')_
> ...



Heh, I wouldn't exactly call myself an expert, but maybe with experience I'll be consistently sub 28!  At the moment I'm really incosistent whether I can even get sub 30, so I have a while to go yet


----------



## joey (Nov 24, 2008)

Well, FMC can be quite inconsistent.. (I know every event does depend on the scramble, but it seems FMC more so)


----------



## pjk (Nov 25, 2008)

Patrick Kelly
*4x4:* (1:12.16) 1:13.35 1:18.31 1:21.09 (1:22.12) = Avg: 1:17.58
Bad.


----------



## Dene (Nov 25, 2008)

All done. I should not have done the last 3 when I was so tired... Bed time!


----------



## Laetitia (Nov 25, 2008)

*2x2x2*
(10.27) ; 9.52 ; (7.90) ; 8.80 ; 8.61 >> *8.98*
done in the train. not bad for me.

*3x3x3*
24.09 ; 22.02 (pop) ; (20.80) ; 24.56 ; (26.90) >> *23.56*
not very good. done in the train.

*4x4x4*
2:02.69 ; 2:12.55 ; (2:17.65) ; 2:02.08 ; (1:40.03) >> *2:05.77*
Done in the train. The 1:40.03 was without parity, but not lucky.

*5x5x5*
2:58.71 ; (3:34.55) ; 3:05.06 ; 3:09.21 ; (2:56.03) >> *3:04.33*
Done in the train. I didn't do 7x7x7 before 5x5x5 so I was slow^^

*3x3x3 One Handed*
(1:09.77) ; 1:04.00 ; 56.68 ; 58.83 ; (51.47) >> *59.83*
done in the train

*3x3x3 Match the scramble*
2:50.19 ; 2:17.88 ; (3:05.52) ; 2:49.05 ; (1:47.50) >> *2:39.04*
Done in the train

*3x3x3 Fewest Moves*
B2 D R B' F' (5)
L' R U'L R'(5)
U L'U'L (4)
U2 LUL'(4)
R'UR B U2 B' (6)
R U R' U R U2 R' (7)

F2 U' L R' F2 L' R U' F2 (9)
*40* moves
Done in ~15-20min in the train (including the time for writing it)

*2x2x2 + 3x3x3 + 4x4x4 Relay*
*2:31.91*
done in the train
*2x2x2 + 3x3x3 + 4x4x4 + 5x5x5 Relay*
*5:38.55*
done in the train

*MegaMinx*
(1:27.15) ; 1:21.75 ; 1:18.38 ; 1:14.11 ; (1:06.47) >> *1:18.08*
With my chinese, of course ! (he's still faster than my supernovas or my chinese who looks like a mefferts)
Not bad  
Since every time was faster than the previous, I did a 6th solve just to see if I got sub-1  But I had a biiiig pop XD (and even without the pop, I don't think I would have been sub-1 on this solve^^) And a 7th (I didn't want to finish with a pop) but it was only 1:13 

*PyraMinx*
14.47 ; 15.69 ; 13.53 ; (11.36) ; (18.19 (pop)) >>*14.56*
Done in the train. Not very good. Yes, I also pop pyraminx (but that's rare^^). I pop more often when I'm in the train, it must be Murphy law.

*Square-1*
(2:24.02); 2:01.72(POP); 2:16.40 ; (1:25.36) ; 2:13.94 >> *2:10.69*
Done in the train. Yes, I can pop anything, even a square-1.


----------



## Mike Hughey (Nov 25, 2008)

Finally finished for this week (except for Snake). I'm not sure I'm going to have time next week to do everything, since we're on vacation; I'll do what I can.


----------



## Jude (Nov 25, 2008)

Heh, decided to go crazy and try a 3 cube multi blind on the spur of the moment. 
*Multi BLD: 2/3 (26:00.22 (~18 mins memo))* --> First one was off by a T perm (UR <--> UL and UBR <--> UFR )

It was soo close. I filmed it and after watching the video I discovered that I did in fact complete the first cube, but for some reason performed a T perm on the solved cube  I think I was trying to finish off a cycle that I hadn't ever started, but I'm not sure... I'll link (sped up) video when it's on youtube
*
Edit: Link*


----------



## fanwuq (Nov 25, 2008)

joey said:


> Well, FMC can be quite inconsistent.. (I know every event does depend on the scramble, but it seems FMC more so)



I agree. Sometimes I can get sub-30 solves in less than 10 min and sometimes barely sub-40 in an hour, but If I focus for as long as I can (~3 hours, the solution becomes always sub-35.) But that doesn't happen a lot, I tend to get a OK solution and just stop trying.


----------



## guusrs (Nov 25, 2008)

FMC: U' D2 B D2 R' L2 F' L2 F' D F B D2 B' D2 L' D L D2 R' L' F R2 F' L' F R2 F' (28)
Another sub-30

explanation: 
Turn Prescramble Move R' L2 to understand
pseudo 2x2x3: U' D2 B D2 R' F' (6)
pseudo F2L minus pair: F L2 F' L2 F' D F (11)
F2L + LL edges: B D2 B' D2 L' D L D2 R' L2 (21)
LL corners: L F R2 F' L' F R2 F' (28)
Insertions didn't help this time..
Gus


----------



## Mirek (Nov 26, 2008)

guusrs said:


> FMC: U' D2 B D2 R' L2 F' L2 F' D F B D2 B' D2 L' D L D2 R' L' F R2 F' L' F R2 F' (28)
> Another sub-30
> 
> explanation:
> ...





Congrats to Chukk and MistArts (both 27). Gus, you're the next, and I gave up -() this week. I couldn't find anything in the 20's range within one hour.
Mirek


----------



## Crickets (Nov 30, 2008)

magic-1.83

(2.43),1.97,1.75,(1.65),1.78

ohh yeah! sub 1.70. 3 days since I first learn to solve.


----------

